# Shew.



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Going to have to quit smoking cigarettes before i find myself on a oxygen pump or something i am just 22 don't want to see what i will be like when i hit 30 with these thing!


----------



## rottiman (Nov 25, 2012)

Only you can make that choice.....albeit it a wise one for sure.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Only you can make that choice.....albeit it a wise one for sure.


 
Yeah i have doctors appointment this week and am going discuss it with him. This getting out of control and im done with them.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 25, 2012)

The longer you smoke, the harder it is to quit. I was thirty six when I quit. I'm not quite twice that now, and I'm in better shape now than I was then. It was an absolute bear for me to give them up. I had a solid two pack a day habit.

I just went cold turkey. It took years for the cravings to cease completely. That's something you have to be ready for. The addiction will try and con you into starting again. You will find yourself rationalizing why should have "just one." Don't do it--ever. Be ready for this.

If you drink, you'll have to stay out of bars for months or years. Alcohol is a major factor in relapses. If your buddies smoke, you have to make yourself a real ass around then, telling them you quit and they're pu__ies because they can't. Make it so your going back to smoking would be so embarrassing and painful for you that you can't do it.

Remember, according to some experts, giving up smoking is harder than kicking a heroin habit. Don't forget that. It's an indicator of what you have to deal with and how it is an addiction, not just a habit.

Good luck with it. Those of us who are ex smokers are pulling for you.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

WhitePine said:


> The longer you smoke, the harder it is to quit. I was thirty six when I quit. I'm not quite twice that now, and I'm in better shape now than I was then. It was an absolute bear for me to give them up. I had a solid two pack a day habit.
> 
> I just went cold turkey. It took years for the cravings to cease completely. That's something you have to be ready for. The addiction will try and con you into starting again. You will find yourself rationalizing why should have "just one." Don't do it--ever. Be ready for this.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you the support i have smoked 5 today so far just stopped myself after i started to reach for them.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

Good luck. Come here for support too. Thats something I need to do. May do it soon. I am highly addicted. Shame


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Good luck. Come here for support too. Thats something I need to do. May do it soon. I am highly addicted. Shame


 

After waking up this morning about getting sick cause i was coughing so bad that is what made my mind up.

I smoke about a pack and a half sometimes 2 packs.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

corey21 said:


> After waking up this morning about getting sick cause i was coughing so bad that is what made my mind up.
> 
> I smoke about a pack and a half sometimes 2 packs.



I know. And only those that smoked many over the years know how hard it will be to quit. The first 3 days were the worst for me. Then 2 weeks hit hard, and thats as far as I have gotton. This past time, I had gotton depressed, not seriously, because I wanted to quit, but failed again. I want to be around for a while, for my kids and wife sake. Again good luck. I think I will try too again. Just have to prepare myself. Candy, food ect. Whats another 10 lb weight gain....


----------



## Thistle (Nov 25, 2012)

Started smoking at 15,quit 17 yrs ago this weekend.Though I was in excellent physical shape otherwise,at 32 it was hard for me to walk up 4-5 flights of stairs at a jobsite carrying tool belt,a 5 gallon bucket of miscellaneous or other heavy things without getting short of breath very quickly.Quit cold turkey (that was before the patches,gum & other stuff I believe) & never looked back.Wasnt much fun to be around the first couple weeks  but that soon passed & was back to my normal laid back,easy going self. 1/2 pack daily when I started,full pack the last few months before I stopped.Dont seem like much but I was a 3 month premie baby who's lungs werent quite fully developed & I also had occasional bouts of asthma as a young child.

Stupid to start I know,but am forever glad that I quit.Food tastes better,my sense of smell is better (for better or worse lol) and I have more energy,even years later.And I weigh the same today that I did years before quitting.Just stay active & everything in moderation now,including portion size of food.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 25, 2012)

Big key. Concentrate on the positives and not the negatives! Like Thistle stated, one benefit is that food tastes much better and I'll add that it also smells better. You'll be more healthy and that alone is enough but there is more. People will like you better because you don't stink so bad after you quit. And this brings up one more thing. Once you stop completely, wash every piece of clothing you have in the house. Wash down the walls and ceilings. Do the same for your cars and trucks. You need to get that smell out of the air.

Another thing that can help a lot is to start an exercise routine. If nothing else, do a couple mile walk every day but it is best if you can work the lungs. Get to breathing hard to help clear out that junk. Chew gum. Notice how much better your breathing is getting! Hopefully that cough goes away quickly but every time you cough, remember what got it started and don't go there again.

When I quit, I did somewhat like Corey. I started by not having a smoke after supper time. Then after a couple days I would not have one in the morning until perhaps 2 hours after waking up. Then stretch it out to 3 hours, etc. Stop maybe mid afternoon rather than supper time. Soon you'll have only 3 or 4 per day and then it is easy stopping that.

However, never consider it all easy because it is not done with you yet. My big problem was I was constantly thinking about the little thing. Amazing how much power that little thing had over me. So I determined I would not be a slave to it any longer. The cravings will get less and less. I remember one time that I had not had a craving for probably 3 months and suddenly got one. It goes away quickly though. Even have the craving occasionally today but they are really short lived and I have no intention of ever clogging up my lungs with that stuff again.

Good luck.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 25, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Big key. Concentrate on the positives and not the negatives! Like Thistle stated, one benefit is that food tastes much better and I'll add that it also smells better. You'll be more healthy and that alone is enough but there is more. People will like you better because you don't stink so bad after you quit. And this brings up one more thing. Once you stop completely, wash every piece of clothing you have in the house. Wash down the walls and ceilings. Do the same for your cars and trucks. You need to get that smell out of the air.
> 
> Another thing that can help a lot is to start an exercise routine. If nothing else, do a couple mile walk every day but it is best if you can work the lungs. Get to breathing hard to help clear out that junk. Chew gum. Notice how much better your breathing is getting! Hopefully that cough goes away quickly but every time you cough, remember what got it started and don't go there again.
> 
> ...


 
Very good advice here. I completely forgot that when I quit, I took up running. It helped tremendously. Even ran in a couple races. Didn't win any, of course. I just tried not to be in the last half of the pack.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the support glad to know i have friends here.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 25, 2012)

Stop buying smoke, easier to quit if you don't have packs laying around the house.  At 2 packs a day that's costing you about $6500 a year!  Could buy close to 30 cords of wood for that!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Stop buying smoke, easier to quit if you don't have packs laying around the house. At 2 packs a day that's costing you about $6500 a year! Could buy close to 30 cords of wood for that!


 
Or a new cat stove.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a suggestion of what worked for me....

Alan Carr. The easy way to quit smoking.. I was told to BUY the book, but I borrowed it from the Library, and it worked.
It sounds like you want to quit, not were told to quit, which is half the battle. The fear of withdrawal was big for me. Fear of
minor discomfort. Check out the book. It worked for me, Ellen, Sir Richard Branson, and a bunch of others. Take a look at the website too..
Quit date Sept 13.2012. Stayed quit after many quit and relapses..


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 25, 2012)

Way to go Corey stick with it man ! You are at a good age to quit and a you want to which is awesome. You would be amazed how much better you will feel and amazed at how much wood you can split before you lose your breath . Stick with it Corey !

Pete


----------



## HollowHill (Nov 25, 2012)

I quit cold turkey 31 years ago (first time I figured out how long ago, boy am I old  ).  This was after relapsing many times.  Then I just got right pissed that I'd put myself through that agony so many times  Got my dander up and never again.  Of course, I dreamt about smoking for about 20 years after quitting   But now I wouldn't go back to it for all the tea in China - and I'm a big tea drinker.  So, I guess getting angry is what got me over it.  Good luck!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> I know. And only those that smoked many over the years know how hard it will be to quit. The first 3 days were the worst for me. Then 2 weeks hit hard, and thats as far as I have gotton. This past time, I had gotton depressed, not seriously, because I wanted to quit, but failed again. I want to be around for a while, for my kids and wife sake. Again good luck. I think I will try too again. Just have to prepare myself. Candy, food ect. Whats another 10 lb weight gain....


 
I know one thing i am eating a lot more then normal and i have not even completely quit yet.

Going to try to hold off in the morning on smoking the first of the day as long as i can.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I know one thing i am eating a lot more then normal and i have not even completely quit yet.
> 
> Going to try to hold off in the morning on smoking the first of the day as long as i can.


I have a friend who has Asthma, he also smoked about two packs a day (inhaler on the seat of his truck with a carton of cigs,eek the doc told him if he kept smoking he would have a heart attack, he kept smoking an had is heart attack.

He made it through but wishes he had listened.

Hope You Beat It.
Zap


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe 
BFunk will come along shortly . . . last I knew he was still not smoking after having quit. He shared the experience with us . . .


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

zap said:


> I have a friend who has Asthma, he also smoked about two packs a day (inhaler on the seat of his truck with a carton of cigs,eek the doc told him if he kept smoking he would have a heart attack, he kept smoking an had is heart attack.
> 
> He made it through but wishes he had listened.
> 
> ...


 
My doctor kept telling me that i would have trouble from smoking now i believe what he said.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2012)

corey21 said:


> My doctor kept telling me that i would have trouble from smoking now i believe what he said.


My friend told me they showed him what clogged his arteries, it grossed him out.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 26, 2012)

zap said:


> My friend told me they showed him what clogged his arteries, it grossed him out.


 
They should show me to


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 26, 2012)

zap said:


> I have a friend who has Asthma, he also smoked about two packs a day (inhaler on the seat of his truck with a carton of cigs,eek the doc told him if he kept smoking he would have a heart attack, he kept smoking an had is heart attack.
> 
> He made it through but wishes he had listened.
> 
> ...


 
We have a couple not far from us and I've known the man for perhaps 60+ years. He can barely breath and is on full time oxygen. We bought tanks of LP from them for a long time and the last time he was here, perhaps 5 years ago, he got out of the truck.....and was completely winded from the struggle of getting out and on his feet! He could not unload the tank and even had to wait an extra 15 minutes before he could struggle back into the truck. As he struggled into the truck, on the seat of the truck was a carton of cigarettes and the cab stunk bad from smoke.  During all this time he couldn't even talk because he had no wind. He is still alive but I know not how. Would life even be worth living like that? Who would willingly go into that type of situation?


----------



## Billybonfire (Nov 26, 2012)

I quit in 1993, used nicorette chewing gum, got easier after first couple of weeks but had cravings for years, the longer I went the easier to resist.
Good luck, you can do it, you know it makes sense.  

Billy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 26, 2012)

corey21 said:


> They should show me to


 

Same chit but different video.


----------



## firebroad (Nov 26, 2012)

Corey, good for you, you CAN do it!  I smoked a pack and a half a day, that was over ten years ago.  I just kept postponing that smoke, and found that my head did not, in fact, explode.  Was it easy? No.  Was it worth it? You bet!  Just like Billybonfire, the cravings came and went for a couple of years, but didn't last very long.  The important thing is to NOT TAKE THAT FIRST PUFF!  Or you will be hooked again.  If you have to, avoid your smoking friends for a while, if they are friends, they will understand and won't smoke around you.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 26, 2012)

I started at 15. Smoked for 15 yrs and then quit for 7 months. After 7 months, I hit a cigg 1 time  Thats all it took. 

I have been tobacco free now since Jan 25th 2012. Almost 1 yr.....  All on my own. 

Just gotta refrain from that "One time"....  I would be at almost 2 yrs, if not for that one time 

It gets easier. But the cravings are still there. 

My Wife and I have both quit now. It helps to have support and thats something you can definitely find here  

Good luck..... You wont regret it.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations for everyone who has quit, and encouraging the rest of you smokers to quit NOW!

My parents finally both quit after pretty much life long use.  Chantix was the magic bullet for each of them.

They both smoked since before I was born.  I was two weeks premature and weighed 4lbs 2 oz at birth.  I now have adult onset asthma, and I'm guessing a good portion of it is from 2nd hand smoke growing up.

Cheers and good luck to you!


----------



## billb3 (Nov 26, 2012)

corey 21   - non-smoker
sounds good doesn't it ?


----------



## corey21 (Nov 26, 2012)

zap said:


> Same chit but different video.




Wow.

Went to the doctor and he put me on chantix we shall see how it helps.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 26, 2012)

I quit on my wedding day May 17, 2003. I was just under 33 and cigarettes had been part of my life for 22 years. I just decided to quit and stayed with it. I did sneak about a dozen smokes in the first few years, but they always tasted and smelled so bad that I could only take a drag or two. I suppose I could have "worked" at it and started again, but I decided that I was done with them. I found that it was very hard to stop until was ready. When I was ready, I set a date and stayed with it. I still crave them from time to time, but that gets easier over the years. I will admit that I do enjoy a cigar every once in a while though.


----------



## firebroad (Nov 27, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Congratulations for everyone who has quit, and encouraging the rest of you smokers to quit NOW!
> 
> My parents finally both quit after pretty much life long use. Chantix was the magic bullet for each of them.
> 
> ...


wOw.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll post again..
I used the book to finally quit. I had stopped and relapsed a few times, sometimes for as long as 6 months.

In My Opinion-
You have to figure out why you do any behavior, decide to change that behavior, deal with the consequences of that behavior.

And it does not hurt to ask for support.
I struggled with alcohol for years. Finally had enough, and decided to stop. Stopped on my own,
July 26, 2009. Not a drop since. But just stopping wasn't working. Needed to learn how to live again. So 6 months almost to the day, went to AA.
Changed my life..

Same with quitting tobacco. You can get support (here) or elsewhere, use every resource available, and figure out what works for YOU. This is an individual decision.
Just my thoughts..
NJT


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Congratulations for everyone who has quit, and encouraging the rest of you smokers to quit NOW!
> 
> My parents finally both quit after pretty much life long use. Chantix was the magic bullet for each of them.
> 
> ...


 
My doctor put me on chantix took my first one today.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 27, 2012)

Best of luck.  Glad you are taking the steps to quit.

Cheers!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 27, 2012)

corey21 said:


> My doctor put me on chantix took my first one today.


 
You are now one step closer. A step in the right direction. Closer now to success. Be a winner!


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 28, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Stop buying smoke, easier to quit if you don't have packs laying around the house. At 2 packs a day that's costing you about $6500 a year! Could buy close to 30 cords of wood for that!


 


corey21 said:


> Or a new cat stove.


 
That's enough coin to cover the stove, splitter, and a new saw.  Oh think of the saws you could buy....

Seems as if kicking one addiction could lead to another, perhaps healthier one.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 28, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> That's enough coin to cover the stove, splitter, and a new saw.  Oh think of the saws you could buy....
> 
> Seems as if kicking one addiction could lead to another, perhaps healthier one.



Still smoking, but up a chimney!  I like it.

Cheers!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 28, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> That's enough coin to cover the stove, splitter, and a new saw. Oh think of the saws you could buy....
> 
> Seems as if kicking one addiction could lead to another, perhaps healthier one.


 


Tramontana said:


> Still smoking, but up a chimney! I like it.
> 
> Cheers!


 
I do want a cat stove maybe it can be my reward.


----------

